# Lump behind his ear......



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

There's a little lump behind Baxter's ear... 

I can't manipulate it... it's not fur/hair..

But it's behind one ear and when I do touch it he moves away... and he does shake his head now and again, as if it's bugging him.

Anyone any ideas what it could be please?

It's soft, not hard at all, can't think of how to describe it, a lump about the size of a large marble but not hard.

Going to the vets in about 7 days (to check on his limp - which isn't getting much better) - so will ask about it then too.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is soft, it could be a ganglin (probably spelt that wrong). It is a fatty lump which is harmless and I had one once on my wrist. My doctor told me that the traditional method to get rid of it was to smack it with the family bible! I don't know, of course, if dogs can get them but I don't see why not. If it is uncomfortable, that is probably why he is shaking his head. Make sure when you see the vet, though.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> If it is soft, it could be a ganglin (probably spelt that wrong). It is a fatty lump which is harmless and I had one once on my wrist. My doctor told me that the traditional method to get rid of it was to smack it with the family bible! I don't know, of course, if dogs can get them but I don't see why not. If it is uncomfortable, that is probably why he is shaking his head. Make sure when you see the vet, though.


I had one once too.. and got the same advice!
Not sure I own a bible.. let alone be ready/able to smack it with one! LOL!
I hope it is nothing, will mention it to the vets, thanks for replying  
xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If its round smooth and quite soft and you can move it around freely in the skin and almost get your fingers underneath it, they are usually nothing to worry about. My dogs have had lots over the years especially as they have got older, they have mosly been Lipomas fatty lumps or a couple have been sabaceous cysts. However with any lumps you should always get them checked out just to be on the safe side.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If its round smooth and quite soft and you can move it around freely in the skin and almost get your fingers underneath it, they are usually nothing to worry about. My dogs have had lots over the years especially as they have got older, they have mosly been Lipomas fatty lumps or a couple have been sabaceous cysts. However with any lumps you should always get them checked out just to be on the safe side.


Thanks...I can get my fingers round it... so won't be so worried.. but will mention it to the vets when we go next week. thank you  
xx


----------



## Jane2212 (Dec 19, 2010)

One of my Cairns developed one of those lumps when she was about six years old in exactly the same place as your dog's. The vet told me it was a cyst and not to bother having it taken off unless it irritated her. When she was about eleven years old we noticed one day that the lump was getting smaller and indeed it disappeared - never to return !! It never did irritate her, thank goodness. It got to the size of a marble and felt semi-solid and slightly moveable under the skin.

Jane


----------

